# axle lengths? grizzly vs rhino



## JPs300

Curious if anyone knows the length difference between grizzly and rhino axles? 



...yep, I don't even have the bike yet and I'm already thinking about a custom lift......lol Hoping to do something around +4, we do enough trail riding the +6 on my honduh is a bit much.


----------



## sloboy

if i was home i could measure um for ya but i do know on a 700 rhino the right side axle is longer than the left and the splines are different lenghts also.


----------



## JPs300

From what I've found digging around it appears the 660 griz and rhino use the same joints on each end, just the rhino's have a longer shaft length. 

I'd probably be best to go with Turner's right out of the gate though, so it probably doesn't really matter. My thumb tends to get kinda heavy.


----------



## bump530

i can almost bet the bar length difference is a pretty good bit. i bet you could get 4" pretty easy out of it.


----------



## JPs300

I'm sure it's at least that much, thing is I don't want too much more. 

With the amount of trail riding we do I'm kinda wishing I had stayed a little smaller with the honda, which is part of the reason for making a change. - Too many tight intrecate trails in our area that a stock bike is squeezing a bit and getting hit by over-head branches.....yeah, kinda of a PITA on the tree-fiddy.


----------



## bump530

been there done that...sold the lift off the brute lmfao


----------

